# 'Nuther Knurler



## Whyemier (Aug 31, 2017)

For some time I've been telling myself,_ "Self you need a pinch knurl."_ but I've done nothing about it.  Then I saw *2volts* recent post of a pinch knurl he made. So I decided to get on the stick and do one.  I didn't exactly copy his but did use the general concept.













20170831_113859 (2)



__ Whyemier
__ Aug 31, 2017


















20170831_113929 (2)



__ Whyemier
__ Aug 31, 2017






Bulkier than I intended, didn't draw a plan like *2volts* did just cut material and machined and adjusted as I went, also made a few learning errors along the way.  It does work and that is what I wanted, the brass knob was knurled with this knurl. So, I might do it differently if I did another _(e.g. add some pivot washers, 3/4"x 1/2" for the knurl arms instead of 1/2" sq.,use smaller narrower steel for main body, etc.)_ but this one does work.


----------

